# teryx hids



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

does anybody happen to knw which hid bulbs i need for my teryx. thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What yr model?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

oops i forgot. its a 2010 le


----------

